
The 2016 Chevy Volt: An energy-efficient car that doesn’t drive like one - jseliger
http://arstechnica.com/cars/2015/10/the-2016-chevy-volt-an-energy-efficient-car-that-doesnt-drive-like-one/
======
hugh4
Poor Chevy. It's a good car by all accounts, but the sort of people who gain
social status among their peers by owning an energy-efficient car are the sort
of people who lose social status among their peers by owning a Chevrolet.

~~~
qbrass
They'd have been better off selling it as a Buick to justify the $40k price
tag, but people who want a status symbol can buy the Cadillac ELR.

